# coneccion de resistencias



## sadiel (Dic 2, 2006)

como colocar 8 leds en serie con 8 resistencias de 220 ohmios los leds son de 3v cada una y lo quiero alimentar con 9v

las resistencias tienen polaridad
de que lado las conecto porfavor ponganme una imagen para ver com lo puedo hacer.
les agradeseria su ayuda


----------



## Loktar (Dic 2, 2006)

No, la resistencias NO tienen polaridad.


----------



## Apollo (Dic 3, 2006)

Hola sadiel:

Como bien indica el amigo Loktar las Resistencias no tienen polaridad, pero los Leds si la tienen.

El pin largo de los Leds es el Cátodo y va conectado hacia la tierra del circuito, el pin corto es el Ánodo y va conectado hacia el positivo de la fuente de voltaje. Necesitas resistencias como limitadoras de corriente, de no ponerlas y conectar los Leds directamente a la fuente se quemarían, uno de los valores más comunes para estas resistencias es de 220 Ohms.

No es muy útil que los conectes en serie, ya que baja considerablemente la corriente que fluye por el circuito, haciendo que todos los leds enciendan muy poco, Normalmente se ponen todos es paralelo.

Dejo un diagrama con las dos formas de conectarlos.

Espero y te sea de utilidad esta información
Un saludo al foro


----------



## sadiel (Dic 3, 2006)

gracias po tu ayuda manito


----------

